# Black box on my TV screen, not closed captioning



## lunncal (Dec 6, 2009)

There is a black box approximately in the centre of my TV screen (LG, I am not sure what model) and i can only get rid of it by switching it off and on until it's not there. I have searched the internet for a solution a lot, and everywhere suggests it is closed captioning however there is no option for closed captioning on the remote or the TV's menu. Any help would be greatly appreciated, so if anyone knows what else could cause this, or if it is closed captioning how to turn it off, then I would be very grateful. Thanks.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Does the TV use any kind of on-screen set-up menus? If so, some type of hardware or firmware malfunction may be causing a blank menu box to appear.

Does the TV have any kind of Picture-In-Picture feature? If so, some type of hardware or firmware malfunction may be triggering it on and showing an unused video input.


----------



## lunncal (Dec 6, 2009)

It has an on screen menu, however I don't think there is anything like a picture in picture feature, at least as far as i can tell. If it is a malfunction with the menu is there anyway I could fix it?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I suspect that a repair might involve replacing a printed circuit board inside the TV. Trying to isolate and replace a bad part on the board itself would require a lot of specialized knowledge, equipment and tools as well as finding a source of a replacement component.


----------



## lunncal (Dec 6, 2009)

OK, well thanks for the help, I guess I'll just look out for a new TV.


----------

